# No more 3 State 3 Mountain ?



## brianmcg

I got an email today for a new Hincapie Gran Fondo in Chattanooga. However, its the first Saturday in May which has been the date for the 3State3Mountain for the past...I don't know, forever.

Does anyone know if the 3State is no more?

Gran Fondo Hincapie: Chattanooga | May 5, 2018| Chattanooga, TN


----------



## zyzbot

Just posted today on CBC Facebook:

The 2018 3-State 3-Mountain Challenge has been suspended.

The decision was made at the CBC monthly meeting to suspend the 3-State 3-Mountain Challenge. The majority of the board felt that there was not enough interest and involvement from the CBC members and that the competition was strong enough to keep it from being feasible to continue with the event. It was not a unanimous decision. Some of us feel like this is the loss of the most unique bicycle event of this area. It covered the essence of Chattanooga, nestled between the mountains. However the majority felt this was the correct decision.


----------



## brianmcg

Yep. I just saw that. That really sucks. I'm perplexed by the reason being that there was not much interest.


----------



## otoman

The Hincapie Gran Fondo took its spot on the calendar. It was a great route, very fun event. The Sequatchie climb was a new one for me. Ouch. Can’t say I missed Sand Mtn or Burkhalter though, haha.


----------

